# Can't Get Printer To Work On Network



## MissKay (Apr 26, 2016)

I am working on an I-Mac that runs on Mac OS X 10.6.8.

I can print directly (via USB port) to my OKI 822 printer.  However, I can’t get it to work via network (LAN cable) so that I can print from other computers (PC) as well.

I have added and deleted the printer many times and also tried various protocols - all to no avail.  The printer comes up as network printer and is online - everything looks good.  When I send something to print, there is always the same error message: Printer busy - will retry in 30 seconds.  Also, I cannot ping it. 

What can I do?


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 26, 2016)

When I look at the advanced user guide for the C882, it says that you must use a static IP address to print via a network.
There may be other tips in that user guide that may help. The guide SEEMS to say that you have to use Windows to set it up properly for use on a network.
I don't know if that is true. 
You may know more about that, 
Have you EVER used the C822 as a network printer before now?
Have you tried a factory reset of the network settings on the printer, then re-enter the correct settings for your network?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 23, 2019)

Did you configure a IP for a IP in  your home router or change the IP_ in the printer that your network IP gives to it?

Plus if it is on your network then find out what IP it has then put that IP in your favorite browser to get to the printers wiki page to change settings, etc.


----------

